# Gila Cliff Dwellings



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I made a trip to the great state of New Mexico last week to visit my parents. We made a trip one day and visited the historical cliff dwellings of the Gila's and other ancient peoples. Neat stuff. A long drive into the park and not so long of a hike up a small canyon. Well worth the drive and hike if you happen to be in that part of the country. Hope you enjoy.
[attachment=9:3eebr4gl]rsz_cimg1727.jpg[/attachment:3eebr4gl]
[attachment=8:3eebr4gl]rsz_cimg1731.jpg[/attachment:3eebr4gl]
[attachment=7:3eebr4gl]rsz_cimg1739.jpg[/attachment:3eebr4gl]
[attachment=6:3eebr4gl]rsz_cimg1740.jpg[/attachment:3eebr4gl]
[attachment=5:3eebr4gl]rsz_cimg1748.jpg[/attachment:3eebr4gl]
These cave homes were inhabited as recent as 500 years ago and could have been used as early as 500 BC, nobody really knows for sure. The area was abandoned for no aparant reason. It is a great place for shelter. A small creek flows down the small canyon below the dwellings which is basically some of the head waters for the larger Gila River. Geronimo and other great warriors roamed and lived in this area.
[attachment=4:3eebr4gl]rsz_cimg1751.jpg[/attachment:3eebr4gl]
[attachment=3:3eebr4gl]rsz_cimg1753.jpg[/attachment:3eebr4gl]
[attachment=2:3eebr4gl]rsz_cimg1759.jpg[/attachment:3eebr4gl]
[attachment=1:3eebr4gl]rsz_cimg1761.jpg[/attachment:3eebr4gl]
[attachment=0:3eebr4gl]rsz_cimg1762.jpg[/attachment:3eebr4gl]
A small mummy was discovered at the site in the late 1800's as well as many other artifacts. Cowboys back then scratched their names on the cliffs walls and pretty much removed any artifacts that they found. It's too bad the place was ransacked but it is well protected now.

Again, a neat place to check out if you get the chance! A step back in time for sure..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool. What is the closest town?

Mrs Goob and I love those places. Haven't made it to that one though. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some cool pictures thanks for posting them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That's cool. What is the closest town?


Silver City. A popular retirement place. Lot's of yucca plants, cactus and a few javelina running around.

Another neat place to check out is the White Sands State Park, next to the base, west of Las Cruces. You have a good chance of seeing some oryx around there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The Gila's...?

Never heard of them, I'd better start digging into some books. Looks like an interesting place with some good history. 

Glad you got to spent some time with the folks...


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool. What is the closest town?
> ...


Sawsman forgive me for nitpicking here  but White Sands is East of Las Cruces and West of the Air Base @ Alamagordo. If you make the trip to White Sands do so in the spring or fall it does get very hot, and wear sunglasses. Anyways, nice pictures. It is a real pretty drive from Silver City to Gallup.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Sawsman forgive me for nitpicking here but White Sands is East of Las Cruces and West of the Air Base @ Alamagordo. If you make the trip to White Sands do so in the spring or fall it does get very hot, and wear sunglasses. Anyways, nice pictures. It is a real pretty drive from Silver City to Gallup.


Oops!  You're right Naturalist, I did mean east of Las Cruces. Nothing gets by you teachers! 

I must say though, it is a much nicer drive from Cortez, Co. to Moab. Much nicer..


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love that stuff. Reminds me of Mesa Verde. Thanks for sharing.


----------

